# Weapons training?



## Fightfan00 (May 1, 2004)

Is there any weapons training in Judo?Or is there just open hand techniqes taught?


----------



## Kirbo (May 1, 2004)

No weapons in Judo...but they are used in a couple of Judo's two-person kata.  Sword, knife, stick, and gun are defended against.


----------



## Kirbo (May 22, 2004)

For more information on judo you can go to my club's website at
jujitsu school .com  http://www.jujitsuschool.com

The club's name is Blue Springs Jujitsu and it is in the Kansas City, Missouri Metropolitan Area.  Jujitsu, Judo, Kickboxing, and Systema (Russian Martial Arts, The System) are available for study.


----------



## Fightfan00 (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------

